# Brakes



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking to upgrade my OEM brakes soon. It'll be for a 2012 GMC Sierra Crew SLT 4WD. Can anyone recommend brakes for towing? Or should I just stick to OEM brakes? Besides tires, I feel brakes are the most important part of towing along with being within the proper weight.

Thanks for any response, 
Gerry


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you were happy with your OEM brakes, I'd stick with 'em. But if you really want to "upgrade", I'd go with ceramic pads all the way around, and slotted discs up front. Slotted discs will disperse heat better, thus better resist warping. Ceramic brake pads will perform about the same as quality semi-metallic pads, but will have less brake dust. If you do go with aftermarket brake parts, go with a reputable brand such and Bendix, Raybestos, etc.

Todd


----------



## SMKNLS1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I can vouch for the setup we had on our '03 Suburban 2500. Hawk Performance HB322Y.717 LTS Brake Pads with the Raybestos 56829PER Advanced Technology Disc Brake Rotor - Performance. It was a night and day difference compared to stock pads. Never worried about stopping with a 9,000 lb trailer.

I do some road racing and am a big advocate of Hawk pads on the car. Of course, there's a difference between what I used on the Sub and my car, but the brand is good.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

x2 for Hawk LTS. No problems stopping trailer, minimal to no brake dust. Been pulling three years on this set of pads and still have 3/4 of pad left.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys! After reading reviews and descriptions of your suggestions, it looks like Hawks will be my choice. Now I just have to figure out which one.









-Gerry


----------

